
Bonnaroo: Hippies to be Controlled by RFID - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bonnaroo_hippies_to_be_controled_by_rfid.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4dd2fe95d2eb4b41%2C0
======
yolesaber
A contactless RFID scanner (from <http://tinyurl.com/5utmtwj>) only costs
around $150 including shipping. I wonder how possible it would be to snatch
people's bracelets (especially from drunk / passed out / sleeping people) and
get all their credit card info?

------
marssaxman
What a needlessly contemptuous article.

